# şi o să iubesc din nou



## abril507

Hello everyone,

I'd like to know what _şi o să iubesc_... _din nou_. means, I got a translation that says: I will love again.  Is it correct?

Thank you in advance, by the way, am I missing accents or something like that?

Thanks


----------



## irinet

Yes, that is correct, with a slight modification in Romanian: "... o să iubesc", that is 3 words.
Bye,


----------



## abril507

irinet said:


> Yes, that is correct, with a slight modification in Romanian: "... o să iubesc", that is 3 words.
> Bye,



I'm a bit confused so what I wrote is not Romanian? Or the correct form is the one you wrote?

Thank you!


----------



## irinet

Yes, it is Romanian but you wrote 'osă', and I added a minor ortographical correction: 'o să' - 2 words not 1.


----------



## farscape

*şi* o să iubesc... din nou -> *and* I will love again (I took the liberty to fix the spelling in the original post too).f.


----------

